# Pulmonary Hypertension during pregnancy



## Joesgirl

Does anybody here have any experiences with pulmonary hypertension during pregnancy? A few years ago I had an echo because of some chest pains and heart palpitations, and I was told I had SLIGHT pulmonary hypertension and was having PVC's and not to worry about any of it. Well, fast forward, Im 13 weeks pregnant, and starting about a week ago I started having a horrible time of heart palpitations, so my OB reviewed my past echo and said she was concerned and wanted to repeat the echo, as well as send me to a cardiologist and a high risk OB. I have been having shortness of breath, but thought it's just the pregnancy progressing. I'm 33 years old and pretty average in weight (I'm 5'5" and 157 lbs as of today), and have always been in pretty good shape. I'm just a little concerned as of what this is going to mean for this pregnancy. By the way, this is my third baby. I have a son who is 15 (was 18 when I had him) and I have a daughter who is 8 (25 when she was born). My previous pregnancies were perfect, except for a few heart palpitations with my daughter. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## nakoma1987

hi my name is jessica i am 23 i have two boys age four and 16 months i am pregnant i was recently told that i may have pulminary hypertension they tell women to get abortions when they have the condition but ive been reading up on it and there is a treatment involving a drug called epoprostenol starting the drug a couple weeks before delivering the baby caesarean i am planning on talking to my doc about doing this so far ive read that it has a very successfull outcome there is still a 30% chance of mortality but im hopeing for the best and ill be praying for both of us


----------



## MandSmummy

Hi I actually have a heart condition called pulmonary stenosis and I'm on my fourth pregnancy now, the condition really doesn't effect me however when I'm pregnant I do get alot of palpitations, what I have found that by cutting down on my caffeine intake it reduces the severity of the palpitations, usually after the baby is born my heart goes back to "normal" with no damage from the palpitations.. Also I have had three c-sections due to pelvic displacement now about to have my fourth so it might be worth talking about this with your consultant as it reduce risk of heart damage compared with being in labour ps I,m 40 in aug and my lo is due sept lol good luck to both of you hope all goes well xx


----------



## mykiddistore

Raising Awareness Of Idiopathic Pulmonary Arterial Hypertension (PAH) in pregnancy

By Hollie Sassienie from :baby:mykiddistore :baby:

My name is Hollie Sassienie and I am 31 years old - I live in Hertfordshire 6 weeks ago I was 32 weeks pregnant with my first baby

Everything was fine... my husband and I we were planning our Christmas holiday with our baby, getting everything ready for the nursery and enjoying our time before we became a family of three I had suffered with asthma since i was 3 years old and in the last couple of years (and during the pregnancy) had been struggling with some breathlessness It had been put down to the pregnancy/ and the asthma and i wasn't too worried about it...6 weeks ago over a period of a week I fainted/ blacked out 4 times...I went to hospital but they didn't find anything wrong and again it was put down as a pregnancy symptom and was told to rest and take it easy.

Something didnt feel right - so I was referred to see a consultant - who transferred me to a Cardiologist ( as with the breathlessness I felt i was getting palpatations) - they performed an eco on me and I was lying there thinking - "hes going to say everything's fine "... After the examination he said to me "you have a critical heart condition or a fatal blood clot, you have to be admitted into hospital now and your baby will be delivered in the next 48 hours. You're a very sick girl".

I couldnt get my head around it...it was such a shock - i was rushed in an ambulance to my local hospital in Watford and 2 hours later was transferred to Hammersmith Hospital in London. A further eco and CT scan revealed I had an incurable rare and critical lung and heart condition called Idiopathic Pulmonary Arterial Hypertension (PAH)

A consultant came to see me and told me how serious the condition was and informed me there was a good chance I was not going to survive this

How do you get your head around being told to get your life in order and tell your friends & family how serious this condition this...luckily the baby was already at a stage where she would be viable - but all i could think was that i was going to be leaving my husband behind alone with our new baby.

Pulmonary Hypertension is an extremely serious condition in itself - but combined with the pregnancy it was a very fatal combination - patients with the condition are told never to fall pregnant because the chances of both mother and child surviving are not great.

From what I believe, there are only a few hundred cases in the world of PAH in pregnancy!

The condition is basically extremely high blood pressure in the pulmonary artery and my heart was extremely enlarged... I was immediately started on medication for the condition - i was on a 24 hour infusion of a drug that goes straight into the large artery of the heart as well as tablets to help expand the arteries which had become very restricted

A natural labour was out of the question - so a caesarian section was planned .... i was told about the risks and the research that we found online was not very reassuring to myself and my family = but we knew that we did not have a choice ... it was our only route and we put all of our faith into the amazing team of consultants at the hospital

My husband got in touch with someone with the same condition who also got diagnosed with the condition during pregnany 13 years earlier - it was great to speak to someone who had been through the same ordeal and had come out the other side to tell the tale because all i was seeing was faces of doom and gloom... It was hard because women are told not to fall pregnant, the number of cases of PAH in pregnancy are so limited, so the dr's really didn't know how things were going to go.

I was in hospital for 2 weeks before the Caesarian Section took place - the operation had to be performed very slowly because of the condition... we ended up being in surgery for over 5 hours - it was a nerve wracking time for myself and my husband as well as our worried families waiting outside! Gabriella Summer Sassienie was born at 35 weeks weighing 5lbs 4oz - she was perfect I was taken off to intensive care where I stayed for 10 days.

It was a critical time for the PAH team as they didn't know how my body would react after delivery and in the previous case the mother had passed away post surgery - so each day i thought " will I wake up tomorrow" it was an extremely scary time - and not being able to see Gabriella regularly added to my worries My husband Darren was amazing throughout - he had to be a very hands on daddy from the start and slept at the hospital every night with Gabriella and spent all day sitting with me. It was a very scary time for all our friends and family.

After 10 days i was transferred back to a cardiology ward where I started doing things for myself - i had to learn to walk again and even going to the toilet was an extremely strenuous task After another week i was allowed home..I have a 24 hour infusion which is pumped into my heart via a large artery and I have to change to the syringe for this every 12 hours - its a change in lifestyle but at least I am home with my family.

They don't know how the condition will develop now - I will be closely monitored on the medication and the condition will be assessed again in a few months time They don't know about my life expectancy but it has been proven that the condition does shorten it - I just need to learn to live each day as it comes and make the most of every moment!

The condition is so often being mis-diagnosed in people, most commonly for asthma and it was something that I wanted to make people aware of. The Pulmonary Hypertension Assocation will give information of symptoms and although the condition is very rare, awareness is important.

We feel lucky and blessed to have Gabriella - if we had been aware of the condition earlier then we may not have her - so she is our little miracle...although I have only been out of hospital 5 days I am wanting to get involved in fundraising/ and awareness of the condition..

:baby:mykiddistore:baby:


----------

